# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met De Parel (Domburg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
De Parel
Babelweg 2
Domburg (ZL)

Bezoek de website van De Parel

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Parel (Domburg).*

----------


## GerardZaal

samen met mijn vriendin een bezoek gebracht aan de sauna. Mijn vriendin had via internet jdeze sauna bekeken en op basis daarvan een bezoek geregeld.
Onderweg naar Domburg vanuit `s-Hertogenbosch realiseerde ik mij dat ik een jaar of twintig geleden ook al bij jullie ben geweest èn dat ik daar na drie kwartier weer buiten stond omdat het dermate ontluisterend was dit complex dat je blij bent weer buiten te staan.
Met wat schroom en in de hoop dat er iets veranderd was toch maar naar binnen gegaan en wat schets mijn verbazing... er is niets veranderd. Sfeerloos, kleurloos, lauwe bubblebaden, miezerige douches met waardeloze thermosstaatkranen, gladde vloeren. Lauw `koud` dompelbad, ipv een afkoelslang een zielig tuinslangetje, viezige indruk van alles. Tenenstotende drempels op de gekste plaatsen. Een naar plastic ruikende stoomcabine ipv van naar een lekker kruidenluchtje. Afgebrokkelde naambordjes, afgebroken plastic kledinghaakjes, lege kandelaars en en en en en en en en .................
Totaal geen moeite gedaan om de entourage ook maar een beetje kwaliteit te laten uitstralen. Kortom een liefdeloze bedoening. Wie is in hemelsnaam de eigenaar/uitbater van deze tent?!
Wat een oplichterij om jezelf zo lovend op internet te zetten. Honderzevenenzestig kilometer gereden voor een heerlijk dagje sauna. We stonden na drie kwartier weer buiten.
Gelukkig was het lekker weer en zijn we een strandwandeling gaan maken en een hapje gaan eten alvorens we de anderhalf uur durende terugreis begonnen.
Zo`n gribus en dan 21 durven vragen.
Ga eens rondkijken in de wereld van de sauna en investeer of doek de tent op. In ieder geval de misleidende informatie op internet weghalen. Als we niet voor een paar euro via de veilingsite de entree voor niets hadden gehad dan had ik ons geld teruggevraagd en een aanklacht wegens oplichting ingediend.
Een grote schande voor Domburg.

----------

